# Won Over



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok guys i've had more then enugh encouragment, and for fear of lookin like an egotistcal jerk (seriously, I dont, if anything I have the worst self-esteem and self image in the room, disability, dont ask) I'm postin a few more pics.






Showin off the new ink





Just me bored





This is from last nite (I think i'm slightly concused from a blow to the temple)





Somethin for a modeilin portfolio or... somethin, idk it was professionally done (notice the lack of facial hair *shudder*)





Dont even remember, I think a friend randomly took it of me


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn baby you are fine. And so young. I feel like a dirty old lady. Hot you are.:wubu: 



KnottyOne said:


> Ok guys i've had more then enugh encouragment, and for fear of lookin like an egotistcal jerk (seriously, I dont, if anything I have the worst self-esteem and self image in the room, disability, dont ask) I'm postin a few more pics.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Damn baby you are fine. And so young. I feel like a dirty old lady. Hot you are.:wubu:



Welcome to the dirty old ladies club Sandie.  Good on you for posting yer pictures Knotty one. You have a gorgeous smile.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Welcome to the dirty old ladies club Sandie.  Good on you for posting yer pictures Knotty one. You have a gorgeous smile.


 Does the DOLC have a clubhouse, too? 'Cause if so, I'm there! Yummy! Thanks for posting, Knotty


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

I promised fawning and here I am to deliver.

You're sweaty in the first couple. Good stuff, that is. :smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2006)

you need to post more, dreadie boy!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 28, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Welcome to the dirty old ladies club Sandie.  Good on you for posting yer pictures Knotty one. You have a gorgeous smile.


oh Im a dirty old lady too.. whoo hooo

Knotty you have no reason whatsoever to have a low self esteem you are a great looking guy & a very sweet person........... & u have us old ladies fawning over u :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> oh Im a dirty old lady too.. whoo hooo
> 
> Knotty you have no reason whatsoever to have a low self esteem you are a great looking guy & a very sweet person........... & u have us old ladies fawning over u :wubu:



hey! we're not all old!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> hey! we're not all old!



ok ok im sorry you are right lol..  

so see knotty u have the young & old fawning over u :smitten:


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2006)

im holdin out for some nudey pics.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 28, 2006)

Is 28 old???? oh never mind.. FINE FINE FINE!!!! YOU ARE Foxy Indescribable Not just fine but sexy Eatable to..I love the tats. Why is it INK is so sexy on guys? So is this the start of a Fan club?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 28, 2006)

I suppose melting into a pile of goo is now necessary. Thanks so much for posting more pics of self. As you can see...it is appreciated.
Stacey


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> im holdin out for some nudey pics.



That's right, girl, hold out for the good stuff.


----------



## Gal4FatGuys (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey gorgeous! I think you're fine too... I'm only 22, think you an' me... ? Thanks for posting the pics!!


----------



## elle camino (Sep 28, 2006)

hello, camwhore. you are cute. please do not dread your hair, as it is gorgeous.


----------



## pasazz (Sep 28, 2006)

Very sexy 

We want more! We want more!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's why me finds you SO FINE

- you have that long, wavy brown hair
- you have that gorgeous tattoo
- and the piercing 
- ah, your chin/jaw hair, so hot
- and that happy trail leading down your chest.. heehee I am dizzy

I wanted to give a little detail  The only thing you are missing is a belly, but just like everything there are always rare exceptions to the rule. Stay hot!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 28, 2006)

DAMN!!! You are sooo hot...where do you live again?!? LOL

:smitten: 

Rachael


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hello, camwhore. you are cute. please do not dread your hair, as it is gorgeous.




how can he not do something he already did?


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea, sry, the dreads have already been done, it's wut happens when you get drunk with my bad. And yo, age is nothin but a number, is all cool. The whole belly thing though... is not gonna happen, I play water polo and... well belly's and speedos dont go together lol. Sadly abs will be appearing before a belly. And yea, I take alot of pride in my ink, i'm actually gettin another in like 2 weeks, it's gonna be the angel heart an the oppisite side of the chest (so just imagine the evil heart as good lol) But yea, thanx alot for the love ^_^


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> how can he not do something he already did?


...by not continuing to do it, brainiac.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

no, no their here to stay. I'm feelin them to much, also their a lil to far along to go back now lol


----------



## missaf (Sep 29, 2006)

I disagree, fat men in speedos is hawt, especially to this crowd!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

fat men in speedos may be hot on the baord but I'm not sure what my team mates and fans would think. Not to mention I think it might slow me up a bit to much lol. But yea, a point was made that I didn't show my dreads in any pics so here is just a quick one I took to try to show em off. (I also like it because you can see a pic I was editing in the background) Take it ez guys. -eric


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 29, 2006)

*swoons*

Is it just me Ladies?? or do his eyes says "teach me all you know!!"

lol 

yum :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> no, no their here to stay. I'm feelin them to much, also their a lil to far along to go back now lol



Keep them I like 'em. Besides, you're more than just a head of hair. If you shaved it all off you'd be just as hot though I *LOVE* your hair color. Nice and rich. I don't even think you could find it in a bottle.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> *swoons*
> 
> Is it just me Ladies?? or do his eyes says "teach me all you know!!"
> 
> ...



HA! Those eyes have a certain knowing to them Chicklets. I'd watch out if I were you.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 29, 2006)

1. Mighty fine photos.

2. I enjoy being a dirty old lady.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 29, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> 1. Mighty fine photos.
> 
> 2. I enjoy being a dirty old lady.



You know, it's funny. I have nephews that are slightly older than he is and I can remember being the auntie and taking them to WWF (WWE) Wrestling matches when they were kids. I have a vivid memory of spending hours consoling away tears from the 22 year old because he lost his flashing strobe flashlight on the bus. He'd doing his own thing now and age really is just a number. Afterall, we all come down the same pipeline to get here but still. 

Anyway, welcome to the dirty old ladies club Rebecca.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> You know, it's funny. I have nephews that are slightly older than he is and I can remember being the auntie and taking them to WWF (WWE) Wrestling matches when they were kids. I have a vivid memory of spending hours consoling away tears from the 22 year old because he lost his flashing strobe flashlight on the bus. He'd doing his own thing now and age really is just a number. Afterall, we all come down the same pipeline to get here but still.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the dirty old ladies club Rebecca.



You are the best aunt EVER. *wishes her aunt would take her to wrestling events*


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ...by not continuing to do it, brainiac.




he'd need to cut most of his hair and then it wouldnt be long. brainiac.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Keep them I like 'em. Besides, you're more than just a head of hair. If you shaved it all off you'd be just as hot though I *LOVE* your hair color. Nice and rich. I don't even think you could find it in a bottle.



Yea, A while ago my friend found a color she called "close" on the box. Ended up dyin her hair like... carrot orange lol. This color is apparently "one of a kind" according to my hair stylist, says it's a crime to high light it lol. Those days are gone for a while though lol. And also, there is alot behind these eyes, but there is always room for more. Take it ez. -eric


----------



## Kiki (Sep 29, 2006)

You're very cute and all...but you're not a BHM and have said you're not looking to become one...so I don't mean to be rude, but why are we looking at pictures of you on this board? You've got us FFAs thinking, 'here's a hot potential BHM' and then telling us not. Stop teasing us!


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 29, 2006)

You make a very good argument and I really dont know lol. I posted a pic of myself that I thought was horrible in the worst pic thread and it kinda snowballed into this. So i'm just gonna generalize and say that it is for people who aren't into BHM. I mean, my weight does fluxuate alot if i'm injured ar dont go to practice (literally in one week i gained 5 in 3 days but ended at -2 from my start weight of the week). So it could go either way, it's just not my plan to go up. If none of those are good enough exscuse, I'm just gonna shrug and smile lol. Take it ez. -eric


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> he'd need to cut most of his hair and then it wouldnt be long. brainiac.


nah, you can get dreads out. especially ones which are less than a couple of years old. it's smelly and tedious, but it can be done. 
but hey, to each their own, right girl?


----------



## Kiki (Sep 29, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> You make a very good argument and I really dont know lol. I posted a pic of myself that I thought was horrible in the worst pic thread and it kinda snowballed into this. So i'm just gonna generalize and say that it is for people who aren't into BHM. I mean, my weight does fluxuate alot if i'm injured ar dont go to practice (literally in one week i gained 5 in 3 days but ended at -2 from my start weight of the week). So it could go either way, it's just not my plan to go up. If none of those are good enough exscuse, I'm just gonna shrug and smile lol. Take it ez. -eric



Fair enough, but on this board (BHM/FFA) the ladies like the big guys.  I'll forgive ya cos you're cute though! Nice to see you, but don't be surprised that we're all wishing you had a few more lbs on you! You are basically a slim version of my ideal guy. Bah!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 29, 2006)

KnottyOne, Kiki makes a good point about what this part of the board is for. Since you're new, its ok, but next time you want to post some sexay pictures, post em in the Lounge. 

It's important that this part of the forum is safe space for big guys/bhms to feel supported/wanted/etc.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 29, 2006)

Kiki said:


> Fair enough, but on this board (BHM/FFA) the ladies like the big guys.  I'll forgive ya cos you're cute though! Nice to see you, but don't be surprised that we're all wishing you had a few more lbs on you! You are basically a slim version of my ideal guy. Bah!



Maybe he'll give ya his address and we can send him donuts.


----------



## Kiki (Sep 29, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Maybe he'll give ya his address and we can send him donuts.



Ha ha! I like that idea!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> nah, you can get dreads out. especially ones which are less than a couple of years old. it's smelly and tedious, but it can be done.
> but hey, to each their own, right girl?




ur hawt. lets make out.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 30, 2006)

Aight, fair enough, very fair. I'll go start a thread over in The Lounge sometime, if you wish to follow very cool. If not, thanx alot for the love. And to all the BHM, sry for takin your space. Keep rockin on guys. When I feel so compelled I'll put up some more pics. As always, peace love and happiness. Take it ez. -eric


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Sep 30, 2006)

come on over to the lounge area..... I will look for ya :smitten:


----------

